# Transfer company needed for selling/giving SA?



## jwong (Mar 23, 2007)

Unlike some, my most recent Glenmore Sands deposit seems to do pretty well (2bed, week 39 red). But I lucked into a great deal on a California timeshare my family will actually use without trading, and I don't have the vacation time to keep up with two timeshares.

So, if I sell the week myself can the transfer be handled by the resort, or is a closing company required like in US transactions, or what? Thanks for any info!


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 23, 2007)

I have handled sale of weeks at two other SA resorts myself.  It was not that difficult.  Both were shareblock arrangements.


----------



## Flo (Mar 29, 2007)

I am pondering selling my SA weeks. Can you give me specifics on how you did this, including the closing? I've never sold-only purchased timeshares and have no idea how to get started. These are shareblocks.
Thanks!


----------



## king1 (Mar 29, 2007)

I've bought and sold several SA weeks, and all my sales were handled easily by the resorts involved for around $100.  If the resort communicates well, just email and ask about the procedure.


----------



## Art4th (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm in the process of selling one of my Sudwala weeks and the resort is handling everything for about $75.


----------



## bigrick (Mar 30, 2007)

You may be able to get $300 for it quick and easy from Invest-a-Dime, email them at investad@mweb.co.za.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 1, 2007)

I got the resort to send me the forms, and they were pretty straightforward to fill out and return.  Unlike the time I handled sale of an Australian week myself, you don't have to deal with any government entity, only the resort itself.




Flo said:


> I am pondering selling my SA weeks. Can you give me specifics on how you did this, including the closing? I've never sold-only purchased timeshares and have no idea how to get started. These are shareblocks.
> Thanks!


----------



## grest (Apr 2, 2007)

We also handled our sale through the resort (Mt. Amanzi).  I think the buyer paid about $75. for transfer.
Connie


----------



## TSTex02 (Apr 7, 2007)

*Transferring a SA Timeshare*

I am in the process of receiving the transfer of a shareblock week at Sudwala. The previous owner and I are working directly with Sudwala management and find it a fairly straightforward process. It just takes time. I think it all depends on your trust level with the resort management and the other person. In our case we find the Sudwala management team quite knowledgable and helpful (Thanks Niky and Leonie). They are handling this with obvious integrity and honesty. The previous owner and I are seeing relatively small costs of $75 (approx) transfer fee and international fax and mailing costs.

The paperwork is not too bad. It is written in South African "legalese" but it is understandable. And once we got all the forms filled out correctly the Sudwala management is doing the rest of the work for us.

Since the costs involved are relatively small a transfer company fee would be a HUGE extra cost. Worst cost if this deal "goes bad?" Both the previous owner and I back away from the deal with less than $100 out-of-pocket cost each. In this case that possibility is almost 0%.


----------

